# bad outside corner repair



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

has anyone ever tried this ...glue on a TT over a steel or paper outside corner?


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Even though we don't recommend it, we have found that our 350 Bull Bead has a large enough radius and long enough mud legs to clear an existing corner if installed on top. If the previous corner is at all "rocky" or beginning to detach from the wall you have to remove the bead completely. Other users have told us they used our Jumbo Corner Bead on top of an existing bead and the longer mud legs allowed it to work well.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Even though we don't recommend it, we have found that our 350 Bull Bead has a large enough radius and long enough mud legs to clear an existing corner if installed on top. If the previous corner is at all "rocky" or beginning to detach from the wall you have to remove the bead completely. Other users have told us they used our Jumbo Corner Bead on top of an existing bead and the longer mud legs allowed it to work well.



this helps a lot thanks :thumbup: I would still repair the old steel with staples or screws if needed and some durabond then make pencil lines with laser "straight line" then glue 350 onto corner


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I say rip it off and do it right!

I detest ski-jump corners.:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> I say rip it off and do it right!
> 
> I detest ski-jump corners.:furious:


thanks for your input...I am just doing a test than I will smack it and see how strong it is ...


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, it'll be strong.

Don't break your smacker ....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did some corners today ...I was happy I did not rip all the old off :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I love trim tex !:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/wallboardt...62485.206544499357412/763233997021790/?type=1


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

3 more today


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ripped fast cap next to tub


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Geez Ice! Always thinking outside the box


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

one more today... and for the people that want to know if there is a faster way...all photos you see were done in 5 mins....:yes:


----------



## Masterpiece (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry ice it's hard for me to tell from the pics, did you run the trim tex over the existing metal corner bead? Did you just glue it, glue and staple?? 

Good work!

Jeremy


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Masterpiece said:


> Sorry ice it's hard for me to tell from the pics, did you run the trim tex over the existing metal corner bead? Did you just glue it, glue and staple??
> 
> Good work!
> 
> Jeremy


over the steel ...did add some screws were needed


----------

